# Jonny 'Bones' Jones tweets about Chael Sonnen



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

> Someone tell Chael he knows where I'll be waiting


*Source:*https://twitter.com/#!/Jonnybones/status/150362772440489985

UH OH.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

lol, good stuff.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Aha! Now THIS is something I would love to see, and I would actually be pulling for Chael on this one.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Chael would take Bones down and give him some grief.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> I think Chael would take Bones down and give him some grief.


I think Bones would throw Chael all across the ******* cage and do whatever the **** he pleases to.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Fard said:


> I think Bones would throw Chael all across the ******* cage and do whatever the **** he pleases to.


I'd love to see it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Bones most likely doesn't like all the Trash Talk by TRT Chael...and won't brush it off like Silva... Like calling the 205lb division the easy divison...And he can go there and get the title..etc etc...


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> Bones most likely doesn't like all the Trash Talk by TRT Chael...and won't brush it off like Silva... Like calling the 205lb division the easy divison...And he can go there and get the title..etc etc...



agree, cant say chael hasnt asked for it

chael might even put up a good fight while he gets surprise vanned


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chael Sonnen via decision.

Jon Jones doesnt have a great gas tank. It will be a competitive fight until the 4th-5th round. Chael will dominate those rounds and probably win a decision. losing 1 out of 5 rounds.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Fard said:


> I think Bones would throw Chael all across the ******* cage and do whatever the **** he pleases to.


This. Bones is too long, too strong and one hell of a wrestler , unlike Silva. Chael would get absolutely ******* destroyed in this fight. 

Of course I was thinking the same about his fight with Silva, so I'll still be watching it with baited attention


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Grant the man his wish. I'd watch it and I'm willing to be most everyone else on here would too.


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

lol @ people thinking Chael has a chance.

Bones Jones would have Chael as an Appetizer 
Then Silva for dinner 
Finally GSP for dessert 

Chael can talk and is one of the most entertaining fighters in the MMA world right now but let's be serious here. Chael is just talking smack and would get beat by most TOP Light Heavyweights and therefore would get destroyed by Jones.

Still fun to read tho


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Jones just got a new fan!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Never ever underestimate how insane Chael Sonnen is. I could see Chael giving him a good fight using pure insanity in the cage, Chael has wrestled with guys much larger than himself and the general consensus is Chael is one of the best if not the best effective wrestler in the UFC ahead of Dan Henderson, GSP and Brock Lesnar. These aren't my words, they are what others say, Chael on regular basis outwrestles guys much larger than himself, counting out Chael because of the size difference is a big mistake. That being said, Chael has horrible sub defense and Jones could easily get a standing guillotine.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Why didn't Anderson Silva, Machida, Wanderlei, Rampage & all the others Chael called out respond this way?

:thumb02:

A new challenger has appeared!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't like jon jones, but if him and chael goes to war consider jon jones one of my favorite fighters.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I don't like jon jones, but if him and chael goes to war consider jon jones one of my favorite fighters.


This is pretty much how I feel, and this is my dream match involving Sonnen for sure second only to Sonnen vs JDS lol.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Trix said:


> Why didn't Anderson Silva, Machida, Wanderlei, Rampage & all the others Chael called out respond this way?
> 
> :thumb02:
> 
> A new challenger has appeared!


Logic Bear is proving to be Logical.

I don't believe Chael or Jones would ever turn down a fight. If the UFC wanted to bring back the one night open weight tournaments, I'm sure Jon Jones, Chael Sonnen, Dan Henderson, Alexander Gustaffssen, Dan Miller, Phil Davis, Junior Dos Santos, Mike Pyle, Jake Ellenberger, Josh Koscheck, and Roy Nelson would all blindly sign up.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Logic Bear is proving to be Logical.
> 
> I don't believe Chael or Jones would ever turn down a fight. If the UFC wanted to bring back the one night open weight tournaments, I'm sure Jon Jones, Chael Sonnen, Dan Henderson, Alexander Gustaffssen, Dan Miller, Phil Davis, *Junior Dos Santos*, Mike Pyle, Jake Ellenberger, Josh Koscheck, and Roy Nelson would all blindly sign up.


I see your point and all, but this man wouldn't have much to lose from an openweight tournament


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Jones can't beat Chael in a million years and that's because Chael is JOKING most of the time. Tomorrow he can even say he will destroy Brock Lesnar in an actual fight and what everybody should be like "Brock will destroy him, bro, Chael is crazy for saying that"? Chael is not that crazy, he just hypes his persona too much, cause hype + attention = money, it's a simple math equation. When i was watching Demian Maia vs Chael i didn't even know who the hell he was, now win or lose he is fun to watch, he is interesting. In conclusion i will add that "Bones" was joking too, it's all hype. It's impossible to have that fight even on a game platform, "UFC Undisputed" for instance, it's almost impossible to have a fight like that for real... it's not so appealing when you know that one of the fighters is 2 times smaller then the other and will get beat up out there, balls or no balls.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

It's all due to this Sonnen-quote from his second apperance on OTR, when asked about Anderson he had this to say:



> _"I'm done with the guy. He and I have no business. He's cold product. He's like jheri curls and Pepsi Clear. He's yesterday's news. I destroyed this guy back when he was tough. That was years ago. He's so far over the hill and so far past his prime that it's not worth talking about.
> 
> I'm going to become the No. 1 contender on January 28th and despite what you may think, I'm not going to use that voucher to fight Anderson Silva. I'll be looking at (Jon) Jones, (Junior) dos Santos and possibly (Georges) St. Pierre. I will take that voucher to Dana White and pick one of those three guys. My time with Anderson is done."_


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

burgito said:


> lol @ people thinking Chael has a chance.
> 
> Bones Jones would have Chael as an Appetizer
> Then Silva for dinner
> ...



Chael definitely has a chance. He is a better MMA wrestler then Jon Jones is and has a MUCH better pace/cardio then Jon Jones. He has good timing in his standup and is not afraid to get hit.

People think Chael will be the same size if he went up against Jon Jones which just isnt true. Chaels a big strong MW and at LHW he would come IN at 225-230. Being a wrestler and he also has fought at LHW he knows how to put on mass, cut to make weight, and put it back on.

Jon Jones has these long skinny legs that Chael will love. Chael comes in throws a punch or two and shoots a double and gets Jon Jones down. From there he keeps VERY active just punching away. Jon Jones wont know whats going on because he isnt used to being on his back, isnt used to such a fast paced, and isnt used to the GNP that Chael brings. Jon Jones has long limbs and has a good chance for subbing Chael. But Anderson has long limbs and has MUCH better BJJ then JJ does. Yet it took him 5 rounds in order to sub chael, and it sounds like Chaels BJJ got better. So its unlikely that JJ pulls off the sub within the first 2-3 rounds. After the third JJ will drastically slow down and with that he will lose all confidence. He was unsure of himself in round 2 against Lyoto, imagine being tired and spending most of the fight on your back??? With JJ being tired and Chael still being fresh the last 2 rounds will be easy.

JJ wont toss Chael around. Chael will be bigger and stronger then Shogun was. Im not saying that the fight will play out like i mentioned it BUT i am saying that Chael has a chance. I would slightly favor JJ because of the way he has been looking and him being the biggest LHW but i think Chael has been just as impressive and wont be a small LHW by any means. He would probably be bigger and stronger then Lyoto too.

I think i would bet on Chael Sonnen only because the odds i imagine are going to be drastically in JJ favor. I would be willing to take a risk on this fight.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

"Someone tell Chael"? JBJ doesn't realize Chael can also read his tweets? :innocent01:


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd love to see Jon Jones elbow this guy's face into oblivion. Jon Jones would win a good bit of fans from this fight for sure.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I do find it funny some people give Chael a chance. He would get mauled, horribly horribly mauled.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wait, the same guy that got choked out by Jeremy Horn?

The got that got tossed on his head then tooled by Demian Maia?


He's going to beat Jon Jones at weight class above his best weight?

:laugh:

You guys are too much.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I support this fight only because i would love to hear what chael would say after he got dominated


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

burgito said:


> lol @ people thinking Chael has a chance.
> 
> Bones Jones would have Chael as an Appetizer
> Then Silva for dinner
> ...


Jones and maybe Rashad are the only guys I see giving Chael problems. I hate Chael, but he has a bigger frame and better wrestling than Rashad.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I like Chael and feel he has surprisingly good skills in many situations....but....I can't bring myself to believe he could have his way with Jones. The fight would be exciting to watch but I'm guessing Jones would finish him somehow.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael Sonnen via decision.
> 
> Jon Jones doesnt have a great gas tank. It will be a competitive fight until the 4th-5th round. Chael will dominate those rounds and probably win a decision. losing 1 out of 5 rounds.


I've only seen Jones tired once and that was the Stephan Bonnar fight. He looked fresh against Page in the 4th and Shogun in 3rd. He has an awesome gas tank.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I said after the Machida fight that Chael would probably be Jones' toughest opponent. 

Chael would win the first 2 rounds and then get caught in some sort of choke.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

> Someone tell Chael he knows where I'll be waiting


under the mistletoe?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I've only seen Jones tired once and that was the Stephan Bonnar fight. He looked fresh against Page in the 4th and Shogun in 3rd. He has an awesome gas tank.


No he doesnt. You realize that not every fight drains the same amount of stamina?? The page fight wasnt particularly fast paced or involved much grappling. Going into the 4th and 5th isnt the same stamina wise for every fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> No he doesnt. You realize that not every fight drains the same amount of stamina?? The page fight wasnt particularly fast paced or involved much grappling. Going into the 4th and 5th isnt the same stamina wise for every fight.


Grappling isn't necessarily more exhausting than striking. It's a personal preference. Guys who grow up grappling like Jones usually tire easier from striking than grappling.

I can roll for an hour off and on before I'm exhausted. I hit hand mits for 5 minutes and I'm exhausted. My brother in law (who I train with) grew up doing Muay Thai. He's the exact opposite.

That being said, I don't think Jones has any cardio issues what so ever.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> No he doesnt. You realize that not every fight drains the same amount of stamina?? The page fight wasnt particularly fast paced or involved much grappling. Going into the 4th and 5th isnt the same stamina wise for every fight.


But have you seen Jones in a fast paced fight like that? Or him tired? I can't think of such a situation and your just speculating. He hasn't shown any sign of bad cardio so far.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Jon Jones would choke Chael Sonnen unconscious in the first or second round.

When you're submitting BJJ black belts with standing guillotines, your jitz is pretty damn impressive. 

Chael should be careful what he wishes for.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> *Grappling isn't necessarily more exhausting than striking.* It's a personal preference. Guys who grow up grappling like Jones usually tire easier from striking than grappling.
> 
> I can roll for an hour off and on before I'm exhausted. I hit hand mits for 5 minutes and I'm exhausted. My brother in law (who I train with) grew up doing Muay Thai. He's the exact opposite.
> 
> That being said, I don't think Jones has any cardio issues what so ever.


Grappling is ALWAYS more exhausting unless you guys arnt doing anything grappling. I dont know how thats possible for you and il accept it that thats the truth for you BUT grappling scientifically is more exhausting then boxing is. Ofcourse you can just have a stalemate and regain your stamina and what not OR you can constantly throw flurries then ofcourse boxing will be more exhausting. But an average grappling matches vs a average boxing match. Grappling is more exhausting. No way around that.




Rauno said:


> But have you seen Jones in a fast paced fight like that? Or him tired? I can't think of such a situation and your just speculating. He hasn't shown any sign of bad cardio so far.


There actually has been signs that he has shown some fatigue. But il be honest and tell you i cannot think of which fight it was (I just woke up). Il get back to you on that.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Seriously...some people should be "banned" for their "fairytale" answers.

Too much "undercover" trolling...


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

limba said:


> Seriously...some people should be "banned" for their "fairytale" answers.
> 
> Too much "undercover" trolling...


what is this is you speak of? trolling? who?


----------



## cungle (Jul 24, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael definitely has a chance.
> Jon Jones has these long skinny legs that Chael will love. Chael comes in throws a punch or two and shoots a double and gets Jon Jones down. From there he keeps VERY active just punching away. Jon Jones wont know whats going on because he isnt used to being on his back, isnt used to such a fast paced, and isnt used to the GNP that Chael brings. Jon Jones has long limbs and has a good chance for subbing Chael. But Anderson has long limbs and has MUCH better BJJ then JJ does. Yet it took him 5 rounds in order to sub chael, and it sounds like Chaels BJJ got better. So its unlikely that JJ pulls off the sub within the first 2-3 rounds. After the third JJ will drastically slow down and with that he will lose all confidence. He was unsure of himself in round 2 against Lyoto, imagine being tired and spending most of the fight on your back??? With JJ being tired and Chael still being fresh the last 2 rounds will be easy.
> ...


Don't forget that the last time Chael lost to Anderson because of Anderson's elbow. Anderson's long limb elbowed Chael even when Anderson was on his back. The deep cut on Chael's eyes was dripping blood. The blow from below dazed Chael, allowed Anderson to put on the triangle around Chael's neck.

JBJ can do that even better than Anderson.

Chael was not physically gifted like Anderson & JBJ, unfortunately. His mouth is just gifted ... with his trash talk !!!

If Anderson lost , i will definetely pay to see JBJ kicking Chael's ass .


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Seriously...some people should be "banned" for their "fairytale" answers.
> 
> Too much "undercover" trolling...


If you are talking about me then thats just silly. Im having a civilized conversation with some other members. Just cause your a JBJ fanatic doesnt mean i need to agree with what your obvious opinion is on anything JBJ related.

If your not talking about me. Just ignore my post :hug:




cungle said:


> Don't forget that the last time Chael lost to Anderson because of Anderson's elbow. Anderson's long limb elbowed Chael even when Anderson was on his back. The deep cut on Chael's eyes was dripping blood. The blow from below dazed Chael, allowed Anderson to put on the triangle around Chael's neck.
> 
> JBJ can do that even better than Anderson.
> 
> ...


True. I was thinking about that too. But i think his best chances to land an elbow is to take Chael down. Im not sure if i see that happening but obviously it could. JJ is a big strong great mma wrestler. Its a fight... anything can happen. I just think its silly that people are writing Chael off. But gave Shogun,Page,Machida a chance. Machida being the most logical one.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Wait, the same guy that got choked out by Jeremy Horn?
> 
> The got that got tossed on his head then tooled by Demian Maia?
> 
> ...


That said, 

Anytime I have the opportunity to see Sonnen beat unconscious and shut up, I'll take it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> But have you seen Jones in a fast paced fight like that? Or him tired? I can't think of such a situation and your just speculating. He hasn't shown any sign of bad cardio so far.


You know what. I think you might be right. For some reason i feel like i remember a fight where Jon jones was breathing heavy and it was only like round 2 or something BUT i cant find it. I think i remember the discussion about his Cardio more then the fight itself and that discussion might have just been "what ifs". So i guess maybe i am "speculating" i didnt think i was. Maybe Jon Jones doesnt have cardio problems. That said i certainly dont think the Page fight was proof of that. That wasnt a very exhausting fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is a fight where I don't really care who wins. The fight alone excites me. If Chael wins it'll be the biggest upset up to date. If JBJ wins that means he would have decimated him which I wouldn't mind as well. This fight is so WINNING!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> You know what. I think you might be right. For some reason i feel like i remember a fight where Jon jones was breathing heavy and it was only like round 2 or something BUT i cant find it. I think i remember the discussion about his Cardio more then the fight itself and that discussion might have just been "what ifs". So i guess maybe i am "speculating" i didnt think i was. Maybe Jon Jones doesnt have cardio problems. *That said i certainly dont think the Page fight was proof of that. That wasnt a very exhausting fight*.


That's right. I think it's fair to say his cardio is decent when it's HIM that is allowed to set the pace. But give him a fight where he has to adjust and grapple heavy, then we'll see. Wrestle hard for 3 rounds is more impressive than standing around picking your shots for 4. 

Anyone remember the Rashad and T.Silva fight? Anyone who says Rashad has a bad gas tank needs to watch that fight. That was a sprint and he never looked like he was gonna pass out. If he can set that type of pace on Bones then things will be very interesting.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Chael would beat JBJ, I don't think bones could deal with his wrestling and I've seen little to no jits from him. If he was constantly being dumped on his back he'd get frustrated and his youth would kick in. Lets make this fight happen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> That's right. I think it's fair to say his cardio is decent when it's HIM that is allowed to set the pace. *But give him a fight where he has to adjust and grapple heavy, then we'll see. Wrestle hard for 3 rounds is more impressive than standing around picking your shots for 4. *
> 
> Anyone remember the Rashad and T.Silva fight? Anyone who says Rashad has a bad gas tank needs to watch that fight. *That was a sprint* and he never looked like he was gonna pass out. If he can set that type of pace on Bones then things will be very interesting.


Well put. People dont realize that when you are competitively wrestling its alot different on your body then simply running or boxing is. You use all your muscles which if your body isnt used to it you will tire fast. And since you are using all your muscles you will need to take in more oxygen to spread to all the muscles. Add Lactic Acid to the equation and you got yourself a serious problem. Another huge reason its so exhausting is because your breathing is severely affected. Sometimes you can barely take a breath and that will affect anyone's stamina. 
Thats why people do sprinting with those masks that limit their oxygen intake. This replicates wrestling conditions and conditions their lungs to to function better under those circumstances. It can also help your body produce more red blood cells to make up for the lack of oxygen, which helps your body use the oxygen it is getting in a better efficiency. Thats also the main reason athletes do high altitude training.

Boxing on the other hand has almost none of these qualities. For anyone to think that boxing or wrestling is just a matter of "what you are used to" simply is un educated in this matter.




Nefilim777 said:


> I think Chael would beat JBJ, I don't think bones could deal with his wrestling and *I've seen little to no jits from him.* If he was constantly being dumped on his back he'd get frustrated and his youth would kick in. Lets make this fight happen.


Well the guy does have some impressive Jitsu wins so to say little to no Jitsu from him is a bit... wrong lol.

he did Sub Jake Obrien,Bader,Rampage,Machida.

But i think you are right to a "certain" extent. Most of those subs were only accomplished because he put a beating on his opponents and he was able to force it. 
IF he can put a beating on Chael then i see him getting a submission victory on him also. But i dont see him putting a beating on Chael. I dont see anything that would make me think he can take Chael down. Rampage was able to nullify Jon Jones wrestling so im sure Chael Sonnen can also. But i dont think Jon Jones can stop Chaels takedowns. I think Chael Sonnen would have taken Rampage down quiet often if they fought also.


You know what guys?? I think *Chael Sonnen vs Rampage* should happen if he is serious about pursuing that LHW belt. It would give Chael time to put on mass for the LHW division and it would also give us a good idea on how he will deal in that Weight Class. On paper Rampage is a terrible matchup for him. 
Great Boxer with good TDD.

If Chael mauls him then we can be sure that Chael and JJ would be more competitive then people think.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> If you are talking about me then thats just silly. Im having a civilized conversation with some other members. Just cause your a JBJ fanatic doesnt mean i need to agree with what your obvious opinion is on anything JBJ related.
> 
> If your not talking about me. Just ignore my post :hug:


I already know you...and your posts...even though I find them non-realistic...at least you tried using some arguments to back up your opinion. I respect that.

But I find other posts are just pure jokes...and really just a disguise for troll-posts.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> I already know you...and your posts...even though I find them non-realistic...at least you tried using some arguments to back up your opinion. I respect that.
> 
> But I find other posts are just pure jokes...and really just a disguise for troll-posts.


I didnt read the whole thread and mostly just skimmed. Im sure you are right though. Those posts will be around aslong as the internet is around. Not much that can be done about it i guess.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Jon Jones would choke Chael Sonnen unconscious in the first or second round.
> 
> When you're submitting BJJ black belts with standing guillotines, your jitz is pretty damn impressive.
> 
> Chael should be careful what he wishes for.


This is perhaps the most relevant point in this thread


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Well put. People dont realize that when you are competitively wrestling its alot different on your body then simply running or boxing is. You use all your muscles which if your body isnt used to it you will tire fast. And since you are using all your muscles you will need to take in more oxygen to spread to all the muscles. Add Lactic Acid to the equation and you got yourself a serious problem. Another huge reason its so exhausting is because your breathing is severely affected. Sometimes you can barely take a breath and that will affect anyone's stamina.
> Thats why people do sprinting with those masks that limit their oxygen intake. This replicates wrestling conditions and conditions their lungs to to function better under those circumstances. It can also help your body produce more red blood cells to make up for the lack of oxygen, which helps your body use the oxygen it is getting in a better efficiency. Thats also the main reason athletes do high altitude training.
> 
> Boxing on the other hand has almost none of these qualities. For anyone to think that boxing or wrestling is just a matter of "what you are used to" simply is un educated in this matter.
> ...


You might be right here and I see alot of people saying Sonnens wrestling would be too much for the guys at 205. What I keep thinking is this: Sonnen has taken everyone down at will, but to be honest he hasn't faced any good wrestlers, like ever. I had to doublecheck on wiki and seriously I dunno if the guys MMA-wrestling is all that people hype it up to be.
His credentials are great and he has a very forward and agressive wrestling but he basicly only faces strikers and groundfightrs and maybe some average wrestlers. The groundfighters usually sub him and the one-dimensional strikers get beat.

I'm not so sure he could eever take guys lik Rampage,Rashad,Machida or even less JBJ down. First of all they are his size, unlike alot of guys at 185 that are smaller than him. Also for some reason 185 is full of strikers and very few good wrestlers. 

I think maybe Sonnens wrestling would be a bit exposd at 205, not as in his wrestling sux but maybe that it's a bit overrated.

I'm very curious to find out and would love to see him go up and test his skills against other wrestlers.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

*take down*



mmaswe82 said:


> You might be right here and I see alot of people saying Sonnens wrestling would be too much for the guys at 205. What I keep thinking is this: Sonnen has taken everyone down at will, but to be honest he hasn't faced any good wrestlers, like ever. I had to doublecheck on wiki and seriously I dunno if the guys MMA-wrestling is all that people hype it up to be.
> His credentials are great and he has a very forward and agressive wrestling but he basicly only faces strikers and groundfightrs and maybe some average wrestlers. The groundfighters usually sub him and the one-dimensional strikers get beat.
> 
> I'm not so sure he could eever take guys lik Rampage,Rashad,Machida or even less JBJ down. First of all they are his size, unlike alot of guys at 185 that are smaller than him. Also for some reason 185 is full of strikers and very few good wrestlers.
> ...



Its not gona be exposed. The reason sonnens wrestling is so effective is because he closes the distance better then anyone. This allows him to get his hands on people, and once he get his hands on someone they are being taken down. He closes the distance because he's braver then the other wrestlers. He launches in like he did multiple times against silva. No waiting around for opportunities. He will take a punch to take someone down instead of shooting from distance


----------



## cungle (Jul 24, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> True. I was thinking about that too. But i think his best chances to land an elbow is to take Chael down. Im not sure if i see that happening but obviously it could. JJ is a big strong great mma wrestler. Its a fight... anything can happen. I just think its silly that people are writing Chael off. But gave Shogun,Page,Machida a chance. Machida being the most logical one.


I think because people thinking that Chael not even passed Shogun or Page or Machida. Don't even pass the tree top, let alone of landing on the moon.

Chael is just kidding himself but u actually believe into his kids talk.  Chael just got a good humour when it comes to tv talk. I don't think he is anything special of a fighter. If we are thinking Anderson is getting old, then .. SO IS Chael. He is just 2 years younger than Anderson. And with the drugs into his body, i would not be surprised if he went down to oblivian in 12 months from now . The drug is what keep Chael competitive upto now. It burned Chael's youth fast, my friend.

Believe me, the way Chael talked in the 2nd OTR, he shows FEAR. Fear of losing to Anderson again. Thus, he was trying to bully Anderson with talk. I'm willing to bet Chael will lose again to Anderson. The longer the time take to the next fight, the more Chael being destined a loser. Chael is getting old too . 

Yeap, the guys is just trying to assure himself of the victory ... in his dream . The elbow of Anderson will cut Chael face right in the first round. Anderson can throw elbow even on standup. JBJ is imitating Anderson, exept on a different level. JBJ learned from uTube, from watching other fighters fight. Mark my word, i would not be surprised that JBJ will do front kick or crane kick in his next fight.

Chael's fighting is BORING . The only time i would pay is to see someone kick his mouth badly enough that he stays shutup. Chael has NO POWER. His constantly active "ground & pound" to Anderson is like ... hehehe scratching Anderson skin ! Please watch the minute just before Anderson punch at Chael face from Anderson's back while Chael was ground & pound scratching Anderson belly ! I though Anderson was ... "tickling" with that kind of ground & pound ! 

This Chael is stupid and ignorant, sorry to say soo.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> You might be right here and I see alot of people saying Sonnens wrestling would be too much for the guys at 205. What I keep thinking is this: Sonnen has taken everyone down at will, but to be honest he hasn't faced any good wrestlers, like ever. I had to doublecheck on wiki and seriously I dunno if the guys MMA-wrestling is all that people hype it up to be.
> His credentials are great and he has a very forward and agressive wrestling but he basicly only faces strikers and groundfightrs and maybe some average wrestlers. The groundfighters usually sub him and the one-dimensional strikers get beat.
> 
> I'm not so sure he could eever take guys lik Rampage,Rashad,Machida or even less JBJ down. First of all they are his size, unlike alot of guys at 185 that are smaller than him. Also for some reason 185 is full of strikers and very few good wrestlers.
> ...


I never really thought about that. You could very well be right since the best wrestler he has faced might be Yushin Okami. Which isnt a good wrestler by any means of the word. BUT Mark Munoz IS a great wrestle and he hasnt had nearly the success Chael has had with his wrestling in the MW division. So that kinda leads me to believe that Chaels wrestling is legit. Any how i think his fight with Mark Munoz will reveal alot. But thats only if you believe the Munoz wrestling credentials are worth something. Since IMO his MMA wrestling hasnt been too impressive. 

So what do you think?? If Chael schools Munoz at wrestling do you think that makes his wrestling legit or still an illusion produced by the opponents he has faced?


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> You know what. I think you might be right. For some reason i feel like i remember a fight where Jon jones was breathing heavy and it was only like round 2 or something BUT i cant find it. I think i remember the discussion about his Cardio more then the fight itself and that discussion might have just been "what ifs". So i guess maybe i am "speculating" i didnt think i was. Maybe Jon Jones doesnt have cardio problems. That said i certainly dont think the Page fight was proof of that. That wasnt a very exhausting fight.


What I think you're probably thinking of was in the shogun fight. Before the 3rd round, Greg Jackson was telling him to calm down and take deep breaths. That's when jones said something like using his zen practice.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I never really thought about that. You could very well be right since the best wrestler he has faced might be Yushin Okami. Which isnt a good wrestler by any means of the word. BUT Mark Munoz IS a great wrestle and he hasnt had nearly the success Chael has had with his wrestling in the MW division. So that kinda leads me to believe that Chaels wrestling is legit. Any how i think his fight with Mark Munoz will reveal alot. But thats only if you believe the Munoz wrestling credentials are worth something. Since IMO his MMA wrestling hasnt been too impressive.
> 
> So what do you think?? If Chael schools Munoz at wrestling do you think that makes his wrestling legit or still an illusion produced by the opponents he has faced?


Yeah Munoz is considered a very good wrestler, I do think Chael has better wrestling than him tho (and will beat him). I don't see him toying with Munoz like he did with Stan or the others but I see him winning. If/when he does beat Munoz then yes it's a bit more proven for sure. Then again like you said, Munoz hasn't adapted his wrestling very well for MMA.

I would love to see him face Rashad or Bones, if he outwrestles or just plain beats any of them, well obviously I won't ever question his wrestling again.

I really don't know what to make of Munoz and his wrestling TBH. He seems to struggle to take people down in the octagon so I dunno what it would prove for Chael to outwrestle him, what do you other guys think?



DonRifle said:


> Its not gona be exposed. The reason sonnens wrestling is so effective is because he closes the distance better then anyone. This allows him to get his hands on people, and once he get his hands on someone they are being taken down. He closes the distance because he's braver then the other wrestlers. He launches in like he did multiple times against silva. No waiting around for opportunities. He will take a punch to take someone down instead of shooting from distance


Yes I know this, but he still hasn't used it against any good wrestlers tho.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Im pretty sure that JBJ would win this fight. But even more I wish to see Sonnen vs Anderson II, since the first fight ended bad. I became a Sonnen-supporter after that one. raise01:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

JBJ would take this comfortably, Sonnen's wrestling won't be as dominant against 205ers and this would end horribly, probably within 3 round TKO or Sub.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I dunno if it's been said in here yet, or if anyone else remembers but Anderson took Chael down with a double leg in their fight and Maia made him look clumsy.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> I dunno if it's been said in here yet, or if anyone else remembers but Anderson took Chael down with a double leg in their fight and Maia made him look clumsy.


Anderson Silva thing does not matter. Stuff like that happens especially if you arnt ready for it.

Maia had a BEAUTIFUL throw.So beautiful its unlikely to happen twice.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Bones has some pretty beautiful throws..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> Bones has some pretty beautiful throws..


He does. Now can he succesfully implement those against someone who isnt Stephan Bonnar?? thats the question. Chael has beautiful takedowns and has taken down every single person he has faced. Doesnt mean he will take JJ down for sure.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess Chael didn't see the fight with Machida cause if i was him I would take my shot with Anderson instead right now.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> I guess Chael didn't see the fight with Machida cause if i was him I would take my shot with Anderson instead right now.


:laugh: Ain't that the truth? The most vulnerable he looked and it took him less than a round to fix it and win? Screw that, I'll take the guy who I beat for 4 rounds and 2 1/2 minutes!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Stop taking this as a real statement. He obviously wants Anderson.. Pretty sure he's just playing games like always. !

(Just FTR, Bones would murder Chael.. Terrible matchup for Chael. First round choke-out.)


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> :laugh: Ain't that the truth? The most vulnerable he looked and it took him less than a round to fix it and win? Screw that, I'll take the guy who I beat for 4 rounds and 2 1/2 minutes!


Yeah I guess he rather work on his 12 days of christmas on twitter which was hilarious.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> He does. Now can he succesfully implement those against someone who isnt Stephan Bonnar?? thats the question. Chael has beautiful takedowns and has taken down every single person he has faced. Doesnt mean he will take JJ down for sure.


Like the beautiful takedown he got on Demian Mai-.....o wait


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Like the beautiful takedown he got on Demian Mai-.....o wait


Your point?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Taken down every single opponent he's faced tbqh.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

they should make lesnar face sonnen in a takedown battle just for laughs.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe I'm out of the loop.

But uugghhh....I don't know Bones...where will you be waiting?

I guess Chael knows...er something.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Sonnen would be giving up 10in of reach and more importantly he'll give up any strength advantage. I think he'd be in there with a bigger stronger and more athletic fighter, it reminds me of Edgar vs Sherk in some ways tbh except for Jones is better than Edgar and Sherk is better than Sonnen.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

The same thing that makes Chael a delusional idiot, is the very same thing that makes him very interesting in any fight. That's a quote coming from me, one of the most reknown Sonnen haters on this forum.

Chael Sonnen, has pretty much zero chance against Jon Jones, but if you think for one second that fool believes that, then you're sadly mistaken. And that is what makes him dangerous if only for a second.

People talk a lot about how Stephan Bonnar lasted three rounds with Jones. I love Stephan, but that was simply because Jones' mistique hadn't be created yet. It's exactly like Anderson Silva. People at this point, jump into the cage with Jones wondering how they keep from losing instead of how they win... Chael Sonnen will never do that, NEVER.

Having said all that. Please make this fight. I'm predicting Jones via flying triangle... and no I'm not joking.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Maybe I'm out of the loop.
> 
> But uugghhh....I don't know Bones...where will you be waiting?
> 
> I guess Chael knows...er something.



haha I was wondering about that too. Maybe I'm way off but in my mind he was saying I'll be up here with the rest of the *CHAMPIONS* where you aren't.

I don't know I'm out of the loop too.:confused05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BrianRClover said:


> The same thing that makes Chael a delusional idiot, is the very same thing that makes him very interesting in any fight. That's a quote coming from me, one of the most reknown Sonnen haters on this forum.
> 
> Chael Sonnen, has pretty much zero chance against Jon Jones, but if you think for one second that fool believes that, then you're sadly mistaken. And that is what makes him dangerous if only for a second.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is as much as i love Chael i can actually see this happening more then Jones tkoing him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jones vs Sonnen... why not? Anyone who can put Jones on his back is a fight I'd like to see.

Jones is good at sitting in side control or sitting in guard, landing cutting elbows and chokes with his long arms, so we see him as a great ground fighter. But what about when his back is on the mat?

Chael doesn't hang around at range waiting for an easy takedown, he walks forward, sets it up with strikes and does not mind eating a few on the way. He also would not be fased by Jones' 'mystique', he didn't care much for Anderson's and Anderson has shown several times he is dangerous off his back, before the Sonnen fight. The fact that Jones is unproven there will just make Chael more determined to test him there.

Interesting fight IMO.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> haha I was wondering about that too. Maybe I'm way off but in my mind he was saying I'll be up here with the rest of the *CHAMPIONS* where you aren't.
> 
> I don't know I'm out of the loop too.:confused05:


I assumed he meant Jacksons...

That's what happens I guess when I guy who's not good at trashtalk tries to trashtalk. 

On the OP, Jones is not as mature as Silva, so he'll probably be unable to completely ignore the sociopahic rants of the Oregonian lunatic. 

He'll probably try to retaliate, which I think his reply was meant to do, and if he ever gets into a verbal sparring match with Sonnen, he'll be outworked like nobody's business. :thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

This is how the fight would play out; Sonnen is the ball.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Maybe I'm out of the loop.
> 
> But uugghhh....I don't know Bones...where will you be waiting?
> 
> I guess Chael knows...er something.


I already said "under the mistletoe".... :thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I guess he's waiting at the top of the LHW ladder.


----------



## bonejakon (Dec 12, 2011)

I think Bones would beat the crap out of Chael. Chael is an awesome comedian and great fighter but no chance against Bones.


----------



## sean187 (Jan 5, 2012)

bonejakon said:


> I think Bones would beat the crap out of Chael. Chael is an awesome comedian and great fighter but no chance against Bones.


bones beating chael is a pipedream for bones fans.hes going to go through silva again and take the belt than destroy bones.chael unlike rampage isnt all washed up.his game is even better than machidas in my opinion and im a machida fan as well.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

sean187 said:


> bones beating chael is a pipedream for bones fans.hes going to go through silva again and take the belt than destroy bones.chael unlike rampage isnt all washed up.his game is even better than machidas in my opinion and im a machida fan as well.


Even if Chaels all round game was better than Machida's (it isnt), that still doesnt make him able to beat Jones. I can't stand Jon Jones personally but he would destroy Chael within 3 rounds.

the only way Jones beating Chael is a pipe dream is because they will likely never face each other. Silva will beat Chael handidly if they meet again, that is providing munoz doesnt beat him first.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I would like to see Jones on his back. I think Sonnen could put him there. Jones specializes in Greco wrestling, not collegic. It's a completely different style than Sonnen's.

I still think Jones wins that fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I apologize for not reading the entire thread. I did read the OP then I saw 9 pages of the same ol same ol.

I would just like to add that the main gist that should be taken from this thread is this:

Possibly the greatest LHW ever......is thinking about* Chael Sonnen*.


I know how much some of you must hate that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I apologize for not reading the entire thread. I did read the OP then I saw 9 pages of the same ol same ol.
> 
> I would just like to add that the main gist that should be taken from this thread is this:
> 
> ...


Don't take too much out of that oldfan.
It was the troll that begged for his attention anyway...


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Fard said:


> I think Bones would throw Chael all across the ******* cage and do whatever the **** he pleases to.


HMMMMMMMM! An Olympic caliber, All American, National Champion Greco Roman wrestler trying to take down a JUCO National Champion Greco Roman wrestler?

Is it really that far fetched?

Sonnen may not win the fight, but dont think for a second he cant get Bones down.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

oldfan said:


> I apologize for not reading the entire thread. I did read the OP then I saw 9 pages of the same ol same ol.
> 
> I would just like to add that the main gist that should be taken from this thread is this:
> 
> ...


Great point. Anderson seems to want no part of Sonnen so at least Sonnen could get a shot at the LHW strap.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> I support this fight only because i would love to hear what chael would say after he got dominated


It would probably be hard to say anything with all your teeth smashed out.

Chael shoots for the takedown. Meets knee with face. Epic beating ensues. Ref steps in.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

didn't chael drop down from 205 due to losing there? i'm really asking. if that's the case what chance would he stand against jones?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

tap nap or snap said:


> didn't chael drop down from 205 due to losing there? i'm really asking. if that's the case what chance would he stand against jones?


Chael stands almost as many chances of beating Bones as Brock had of beating Overeem.
So, being that Brock had 0,0000000001% chances of beating the reem...you do the math.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> I really don't know what to make of Munoz and his wrestling TBH. He seems to struggle to take people down in the octagon so I dunno what it would prove for Chael to outwrestle him, what do you other guys think?


Muñoz has found to big of a love in punching his opponents in the face with his bombs. His main goal is to knock his opponents out. He hasn't found a good transition from his striking to his wrestling yet. And as he is so focussed at KOing people, he somewhat tunnel visions and can't concentrate on the take downs he could do as the wrestler he is. Sonnen on the other hand focusses mainly on his wrestling and primarily aims for the take down. That's the difference between those two guys.

Muñoz only goes for the take down when he can't punch, that's not the same commitment and has hence not the same success as Sonnen whose game is all about the takedown.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> Bones most likely doesn't like all the Trash Talk by TRT Chael...and won't brush it off like Silva... Like calling the 205lb division the easy divison...And he can go there and get the title..etc etc...



I think it's more likely Bones knows how big the payday would be for a fight with Chael.

Munoz said it best...99% of what Chael says is solely for media and internet trolling consumption.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This is all just hype IMO. No way this fights happening.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

zarny said:


> I think it's more likely Bones knows how big the payday would be for a fight with Chael.
> 
> Munoz said it best...99% of what Chael says is solely for media and internet trolling consumption.


hahaha no one wants to hear that crap. 

It interferes with their SONNEN IS SCUM obsession.

but nice try:thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is actually one of the better things Jones had said, simple to the point, no new world language and shit.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> HMMMMMMMM! An Olympic caliber, All American, National Champion Greco Roman wrestler trying to take down a JUCO National Champion Greco Roman wrestler?
> 
> Is it really that far fetched?
> 
> Sonnen may not win the fight, but dont think for a second he cant get Bones down.


Jones has already rag dolled fighters with better credentials than himself. No wrestler has looked even on the same level as Jones at 205. To be fair, none of the fighters Jones has fought have credentials as good as Sonnen's though. However, If a light MW in Maia can control Sonnen, I wouldn't doubt that Jones, who is a huge LHW to some, wouldn't be able to stuff the majority, if not all of Sonnen's takedowns and submit him. That's if we're going by MMA math logic, which is a lot better than going by credential math logic.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Steroid Steve said:


> Jones has already rag dolled fighters with better credentials than himself. No wrestler has looked even on the same level as Jones at 205. To be fair, none of the fighters Jones has fought have credentials as good as Sonnen's though. However, If a light MW in Maia can control Sonnen, I wouldn't doubt that Jones, who is a huge LHW to some, wouldn't be able to stuff the majority, if not all of Sonnen's takedowns and submit him. That's if we're going by MMA math logic, which is a lot better than going by credential math logic.


Hate to say it, but credentials don't mean a whole lot when it comes to MMA wrestling.

Sonnen has quite possibly the best collegic style MMA wrestling in the game (just ahead of GSP). Jones has the best Greco style MMA wrestling in the game. Simple as that.

I think Sonnen could put Jones on his ass. Frankly, I would like to see him there just to see how he reacts.

I think Jones wins that fight 9/10 times. But I still think Sonnen could get the TD.

The Maia TD was a throw from the cage. Every wrestler has been taken down by a sub par wrestler at some point in their career. That throw means next to nothing to me regarding Sonnens wrestling. It's never been done to him before that, and never been done to him since that. People always bring up that throw as some sort of jab at Sonnen to dis-credit his wrestling. "If Mai threw him XYZ can do it too!" Yet it never happens...

There's plenty of things to talk bad about Sonnen. His wrestling isn't one of them.


----------

